# Swimming + stopping Libre 2 sensor falling off



## As I am (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi, 
I'm going to start using the Libre 2 and concerned it might fall off whilst swim training.  Can anyone recommend plasters I can use?  I've rung up my local pharmacist, he couldn't help me.  I've done some research and Tegaderm has been recommended for swimmers.  Any advice will be really helpful.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 18, 2022)

As I am said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to start using the Libre 2 and concerned it might fall off whilst swim training.  Can anyone recommend plasters I can use?  I've rung up my local pharmacist, he couldn't help me.  I've done some research and Tegaderm has been recommended for swimmers.  Any advice will be really helpful.


Hi,

I know you can get these waterproof covers to go over them as I’ve seen them advertised online on places like Amazon.

Like this:

Freestyle Libre Sensor Covers 25Pack Waterproof Libre Sensor Patches-Transparent CGM Patches Without Glue in The Center-Enlite-Guardian-Freestyle Libre 14 Day Sensor Patches https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08PVGR...t_i_8D5JZ1D20SY7Y3WE91GF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Not sure what they’re like as I’ve never used them but I imagine they’d do the trick.

I wore my sensor when I went surfing last summer and it managed to stay on, even without a cover over it (although I reckon the wetsuit probably helped) so I think they can withstand a reasonable amount. But if in doubt those covers I mentioned might be really useful.

Hope that helps


----------



## helli (Feb 18, 2022)

Most common covers for Libre is Tegaderm. Being generic it is cheaper than getting the dedicated Libre stickers which do the same job.
Alternatively, some people use an elasticated band/holder which has the advantage of being reusable. The first search for these gave me this but there are others on eBay.


----------



## Inka (Feb 18, 2022)

My sensor stayed on fine during an hours swim but I have a few of these if needed. Not used them yet so I can’t comment except to say there are lots of designs and you can get a free sample:

https://www.typeonestyle.com/?gclid...Nd1Ze89mhKTxED14NxTOsKv6mTeCuL28aAp0KEALw_wcB

.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 19, 2022)

I bought a 10m roll of Hypafix from ebay, it is more breathable than Tegaderm and cheaper too. Works fine for swimming!


----------

